# Solved: Vistaprint.com won't load



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

I get a explorer cant access vistaprint.com, the same for chrome, firefox & safari
I saw the problem solved on an older thread but the actions taken are beyond my computer savvy level.
I can access on my phone, but need to do web site update hosted by vistaprint. I contacted vistaprint, ...no help.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Warning - be careful doing business with Vistaprint. I'll let you research the thousands of complaints from customers, and non-customers alike, associated with this Limburg headquartered business.


----------



## HelpfulUnit (Feb 6, 2014)

Sierra, can you do the following:

1. Go to Start > Run (or hit Windows Key + R).
2. Type in "cmd" (without the quotes) and press ENTER. You should get a black command prompt window
3. Type in "nslookup www.vistaprint.com" (again, without the quotes) and press ENTER. Please reply with the output of this command so we can look at it. You should get something that looks like this:



> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name: a126.b.akamai.net
> Addresses: 63.233.110.35
> 63.233.110.34
> ...


Also, there's some information you can provide:

1. What operating system are you using? (e.g. Windows XP/Vista/7/8)?
2. What web browser are you using? (e.g. Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome)?
3. What is the exact error message you are seeing?


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

7, Using Explorer 11, but tried chrome firefox & safari. *Oops! Internet Explorer could not connect to www.vistaprint.com*


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\tony>nslookup vistaprint.com
Server: 75.126.206.18-static.reverse.softlayer.com
Address: 75.126.206.18

DNS request timed out.
 timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
 timeout was 2 seconds.
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: vistaprint.com
Address: 69.17.223.11

C:\Users\tony>


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your DNS settings may be compromised. That DNS Server seems to be tied to some form of malware.

Who is your internet provider?


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

Optimum.net
174.44.8.78 is my ip address


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The DNS server settings for OOL is different than what you have. Do you use Windows 7 or Windows 8?


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

windows 7


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Go to Start > Control Panel > Network and Internet (if in category view) > Network and Sharing Center.

Click on Change Adapter Settings
Right click on your connection and choose properties
Select Internet Protocol Version 4 and then click on Properties.

Is the DNS servers set to Use the Following Servers? If so set it to Automatically Obtain DNS Servers. Then click OK and then Close and try again.


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes That worked, Thank You Very much,


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

If it changes again, consider checking for malware/viruses


----------



## sierra5152 (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you


----------

